# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  100 poezite me te mira te anetareve te forumit

## Eagle

ja dhe tema u hap

postoni

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ja dhe tema u hap
> 
> postoni



Mua më duhet një leje e zakonshme të filloj e të gërrmoj. 
Në siklet të madh na vure ,  EAGLE.

----------


## Shiu

Loti i Shpirtit: *"Shi dashurie"*


Meqenëse
rreth vetes po sillem,
një Everest tjetër
për ty
me eshtra fjalësh po ngre.
E atje
në maje
emrin tënd ta lë
që lulja të mos vdesë
e shi dashurie 
përherë të bjerë

***

Sonte
rudinat e shpirtit
t'i fala!
Hyr 
e lodro pa kufi!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

*Thërrime buke...*

Thërrime buke çukit kumria
në sheshin e katedrales hijerëndë,
ku kambanat këndojnë këngën e mëngjesit
e njerëzit me ngjyrat e botës ndezin qirinj
nën kryet e së shenjtës Nënë Terezë,
nënëmadhes së zogjve të plagosur
me dashurinë që ua fali si melhem.

Thërrime buke çukit kumria
në sheshin e rrahur nga thëllimi vjenez
që nuk dihet në cilin vit të lashtësisë
e nisi valsin për ta vazhduar në pambarim,
në stinë gjethesh të thara a të njomura me vesë.
Me manushaqen e butë në gushë
nuk i trembet thirrjeve për koncertin e radhës,
por vazhdon të çapitet ngadalë
e me sytë e qetë të shquajë grimcat 
e dhembshurisë njerëzore të lëshuara përdhe.

Thërrime buke çukit kumria
në sheshin e katedrales Shën Stefan,
ndaj dhe ndoshta nuk e ndjen rrëfimin,
se aty pranë qëndron Motra Shqiptare
tu falë shpirtërave të humbur në heshtje
mirësinë përtej rrudhave në buzëqeshjen
mbetur viteve në kujtesën e njerëzve.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Për ty varkë do të bënem
Oqeanin të kaloç
Për vela të tredirekut
Retë e bardha i gufonj.
Zemërën ta bënj kabinë
Me damarë udhën ta shtronj
Një kandile var mbi brinjë
Shpirtin çjerr dhe të mbulonj.
Pastaj vetë marr timonë
Drejt Tivarit e drejtonj;
Në më kreftë rrufeja sinë,
Rrypin nxjerr dhe e fashonj.
Por nuk epem, moj Odetë
Ooooooo deeet! Ooo deeeeeeeead! thrras e sun naloj,
Kam në bash gthendur ulkonjën
Mi Liburnen time oj!
I hap krahët si shqiponja
Përmi dallgët fluturonj
Për atë Hyll që nrit mi qiell
Imja jeee! Imja je moooj!
Pa ty unë skam verinë,
Pa ty unë kund nuk shkonj,
Kot për mëmë spata Teutën,
Ulqinakja ime moj!

I love you!
yti, 
duke pirë e qarë.

------------------------------------

ps. ishallah s'po me nxjerr ne gazete per kete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Te gjitha Poezite e Agim Docit jane brilante.
Ja psh njera e fresket fare dhe tronditese ne kulm..


---


U ktheva dhe nuk mundem që ta fsheh
Mallengjimin që ndjeva thellë në shpirt
Takove plot njerëz, vetëm njëri s'më njeh
e ftova për kafe dhe më bëri ...bisht.

Në doni t'a dini, ta njihni njeriun
që mua prej ditësh më largohet
mëshirojeni dhe faleni fatziun!...
Ai...ishte vehtja ime para se të mërgohet!





....

----------


## Sokoli

Para se te lexojme ndonje varg po dua te ndajme pak _cfare eshte e cfare nuk eshte_ se, kur kam qene me i ri nga c'jam, jam ngaterruar boll per vete e sic dihet te rinjte jane boll, ne cdo kohe.

*Ja ti eagle nga michigani a do te kesh valle miresine te na spjegosh pak perse e ke hapur kete teme?*

----------


## Eagle

me thon t'drejten fajin e ka Korasoni ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................................

por tani qe po mendohem seriozisht --pse per qejf nuk shkon kjo teme?

----------


## Sokoli

Te them te drejten mendova mos behej ndonje bisede ne te cilen mund te kishte dicka qe vlente te ndahej bashkarisht.

Sidoqofte une nuk di si mund te lidhet poezia me qeJfin.

----------


## Larsus

> Te them te drejten mendova mos behej ndonje bisede ne te cilen mund te kishte dicka qe vlente te ndahej bashkarisht.
> 
> Sidoqofte une nuk di si mund te lidhet poezia me qeJfin.


pse jo? poezia eshte puro qejf..tani ti do orgji?  :ngerdheshje: 

nga NITI

_Hera e fundit

Buron drite kjo hera jone e fundit. 
Jetime akrepat e ores
rendin mbi fushen e bardhe,
ndjekin pertueshem njeri-tjetrin
si sy te zbrazur nga habia
castet e lodhura vihen ne rradhe.
Ty ta perkedhelin ethshem fund-barkun
parandjenjat e mbarsura me farat e keqija.
Heshtja kopile, na pergjon,
perkund largesine mes meje e teje
mekon zhurmat
me qumeshtin e peshperimeva te mija.
Me mban ne krahe kjo hera jone e fundit
e dhimbet pezull koha jone 
Ne cep te emrit tend
renkon casti im
puthen pertueshem akrepat e oreve,
ne heshtur, heshtja veshet na lepin..

dhe: PESHPERIME 

Jeta eshte e shkurter.
Vjen ere te qelbur.
Une po qaj dhe jam i madh.
shit.
duket si nje film i diskovery channel.
Tani po ngasherej.
ndihem qesharak e madheshtor ne te njejten kohe.
situate perfekte per tu vete vrare.
Ne rrugen e zhveshur kane zbritur miliona perendime, ndersa njerezimi duket kaq i perkohshem, ne fakt ngjan si shtojce e tij.
dhe prape ndihem qesharak.
ekzistoj me shume ne koken time, ashtu sic ekziston gjysma e botes, dhe jam duke folur per gjysmen qe njoh.
ngasherehem serish.
Nje grua e thyer ne moshe me shikon cuditshem.
Ne te bardhen e syve te saje, shtrihen ne pafundesi rrathe perseritjesh, edhe pse rrathet smund te jene vec se perseritje, si mengjeset, perendimet.
Qesh.
ka kaq shume perseritje ne jetet tona, sa perfundimi eshte nje film me metrazh te shkurter.
aktor te perkohshem.
luajeni jeten.
luaje njeri hijen tende, e nese mundesh mesoje te flasi, te dashurohet me relievin e gureve ku thyhet pamja e saj e lemuar.
ndihem i madh, qesharak, hije.
ka kaq fjale ne kete bote, sa heshtja u be e vyer.
si i thone ndryshe mallit????
nejse.
me duhet te shkoj.
_

----------


## Larsus

nga pasuria e D D :
_ Me mungon

Sa herë më mungon e ku të të gjej s'di,
Unë zgavër bëhem, unë vdes nga brenda,
Por jo e dashur, për këtë nuk ke faj ti,
As rrahjet e zemrës gjithnjë e më të rënda.

Më do e të dua deri në marrëzi,
Ti sheh nga unë, unë tek ty renda,
Më buzëqesh e dashur me çiltërsi,
Por dije se deri në tmerr u tremba.

Drita e syve të ty në sytë e mi,
Të betohem më është më e shtrenjta,
Gjithçka tek ty e dashur është mrekulli,
Që unë e kam pak orë, pastaj-ëndrra.

E di, një ditë do më zhduket kjo mërzi,
Nuk të harroj, në vete do ndrydh plot ndjenja,
Më fal për gjithë ato vështirësi,
Por pa ty në mëndje një hap nuk bëja.

"Të dua shumë", më thuaj me fshehtësi,
Pranë teje pranverë më çel zemra,
Por ngatëruar është kjo botë me djallëzi,
Që kur bashkë mos jemi të vdes nga brenda._

----------


## marsela

_Per mua ka shume..sa e veshtire te ndash e zgjedhesh..
Po edhe nese e kalojn 100 c'rendesi ka?Ajo qe ka rendesi eshte te nxjerrim nga ato qindra poezi ato qe vertet na kane pelqyer e mbetur ne mend..

Une po e nis me nje nga e kalter..e thjeshte po vertet e bukur:

Lumturia jote
Ka ngjyren e pupurt te muzgut,
Diell i madh,
Kur detin prek ne perendim.
Lumturia jote
Ka ngjyren e ndezur te agimit,
Tingujt e te qeshures time
Mbi trupin tend rreshqitur.
Eshte ngjyra
ku une penen ngjyej dhe shkruaj
Dhe pelerina
qe mbulon supet e zhveshura 
te shpirtit tim._
__________________

----------


## diikush

mire do benit sikur moderatori a dikush i 'kualifikuar' ketu ne forum (qe di mire se c'eshet shkruar ne temat e poezive) te bente nje liste me disa poezi te zgjedhura...jo domosdoshmerisht 100....se shpesh kam hasur poezi mjaft te bukura tek-tuk, por nuk kam shume durim te lexoj te tera volumet per te gjetur ato te zgjedhurat, me thene te drejten...

Mua p.sh. duke lexuar keto ketu, me pelqyen poezia e Agim Docit qe citoi Brari dhe kjo e D D qe vuri Larsus

----------


## Veshtrusja

macia blu:

*Brohoritja e korbit*

Epoke parandjenjash
te pandjera,
paramendimesh 
te pamenduara,
parapertypjesh
te pangrena.
Te gjitha i gatuam 
mbi zjarrin e pyetjes
per tu ushqyer 
me heshtjen.
I gatuam 
mbi zjarrin e dyshimit
per tu ushqyer me friken.
Mbi zjarrin e mallit
per tu djegur ke mostakimi.
Mbas te gjithave...
trembemi mos jemi helmuar.
Dhe vjedhim ikjen 
kur s'mund te ikim.

"prap vetem"

Shtepia ime u dogj sonte.
Isha vetem, mire beri.
Cigaria e harruar mbi tavoline
i dogji te gjitha
bashke me te u dogjen edhe enderrat
te vetmen paje te nuserise 
qe ende s'e pata stolisur me enderra.
Proteza e te majtes u shkri.
thonjte fals te blera shtrenjt,
bashke me qerpiket.
Mire ben ishin falls.
(nuk e di pse i bleva,
kur e dija se s'do ti doja kurre
ato qe kurre s'i kam dashur.!)
I vetmi kujtim qe kisha prej nenes
u dogj per se dyti
Zjarri nuk fal!
Pse merzitem?!
...Shtepia ime u dogj sonte
isha vetem, mire beri.
Njerin corap kam veshur
njeri akrep i ores leviz, 
kohen s'e mat.
...Shtepia ime u dogj sonte
kthej shpinen germadhes
kerkoj udhet...
ato, mu treten
hapsirat mu mjegulluan,
oh, prap vetem?!!!

----------


## marsela

_ke te drejte dikush..po kush mund ta beje ate vlersim..
te vecosh poezi nga te tuat eshte kaq e veshtire..pa perjashtim te mrekullueshme te gjitha Dreri..po sjell dy te rastesishme..

*
jam atje
qielli me dhuron nje shi
pikat vazhdojne te gdhendin
bustin tim
qe s'paska te mbaruar
ashkla plot dhimbje
bien prej meje
gjithcka timen ka ajo toke
une sjam asgje me teper
vecse
nje kujtim i gjalle i vendit tim

------------------


Ku kam lindur une 
ka vetem kulla guri
kullat i kane dyert e mbydhura
mbi rruge ka mbire bari
braktisja ka rene mbi ate vend
kolere bashkohore.
Bashkekohesit e mi
braktisin parajsen
si une
trokasim per te na mirepritur
Ketej ku bujaria ska shkelur kurre
cudi...!_

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Nese ka nje gje te mire kjo teme, une them se eshte rileximi i poezive. Gje te keqe jo e jo.

*Vera e Kuqe* - Kulla

vera kuqe derdh ne shpirt sinqeritet,
ne televizor ka filma porno,
ne mendje bredh incesti i kuq si vera,
nje vit me pare fillova nje aventure,
pas nje viti ne paris do jem.

vera kuqe derdh ne shpirt deshire,
ne dhomen tjeter fle mbesa,
ne rruge fryn era e zbritur nga qiejte,
koha rrjedh pa nderprerje ne vetvete,
ne keshtjellen e kohes s'paska mbret.

vera kuqe derdhet ne shpirt e tapet,
avuj gjaku mes meje e vellezerve,
u dashkan bindur se s'jam dorian grey,
s'jam i pavdekshem edhe pse me do,
ne zemren time nje trumcak troket.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Im ate iku gjunje dridhur
kaleruar mbi nje erderr
qe vinte nga mesjeta e gjumit.
Nje enderr flokebardhe
qe hutueshem shikonte trupin e saj
e rregullonte floket qe s'kish

Im ate iku ne agim
drejt nje fillim te pa-emer
trishtim brishte
saldonte ne kujtesen time
re buzeqeshjesh
stine qe kurre nuk erdhen
e shira qe s'diten te lagin

im ate, njeri a enderr, 
sy-bukur.
u be fryme
ngjyre
mall i mallit tim.
Ende te reja i kisha enderrat

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Nese ka nje gje te mire kjo teme, une them se eshte rileximi i poezive.


E vertete. Dhe nese jo rilexim, lexim per here te pare...

__________________________

Dita

*Të shoh* 

Përkulur pranë një vale të shoh, 
duke prekur ftohtësinë e detit, 
duke ngjyer sytë me pak blu prej tij, 
I përhumbur më ngjan në mendime, 
në ëndrra që më duket se i thur, 

E ke ulur pranë vetes zemrën, 
e ke lënë të pushojë, të marrë pak frymë, 
të dalë nga ngushtësia e trupit, 
ku e lënduan me pabesi, 

E ke zbrazur qetësinë mbi natyrën, 
mbi erën që merr ngjyrë e pëshpërit, 
mbi diellin që dritën me nxitim e derdh, 
mbi vetullat e reve te shëndetshme, 
që bardhoshe të kanë mbështjellë, 

I bukur më ngjan,
të të përpij me sy më vjen, 
të të dhuroj pak nga nxehtësia 
që ftohtësine e detit do shpërbëjë, 

Të të përkund në ato pak dëshira 
që guxojnë e më përfshijnë 
kur sytë më ndizen furishëm 
e qiellit me penel jetë i dhurojnë

I madh më shfaqesh para valës, 
po mos m'u largo nga sytë, 
do të më trishtojë mungesa jote, 
do të më mungojë vështrimi yt, 

Hija jote që e huaj mbetet, 
do t'ia hiqte fytyrës sime atë dritë, 
atë ngjyrë të bukur prej marrie, 
të stolisur me pak çiltërsi, 

Valën do ta mbledh me duar, 
do ta përpij në fytin tim, 
që sa herë të duash ta takosh, 
t'më shohësh e 
të duash të më përfshish.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

shpirtin tim, 
ngerc, cung e te mykur,
si dhe melodine e tij, 
te ngerdheshur pa ty,
e kam te burgosur ne nje lot mbetur pezull, 
midis qerpikeve dhe liqenit te heshtur te pafundesise.

per bukurine tende
e dashurine time, 
per gjoksin prrush,
per ajrin, 
per dheun, 
per zjarrin, te betohem,
ti je qellimi i rrahjeve ne kraharor,
perendeshe e largesise se mallkuar, 
e mungeses dhe e mallit,
qe tempullin t'a kam ngritur brenda ne gji.
je mushti i embel ku kam rene pergjithmone
dhe vera e kuqe qe nga kerthiza e pi.

per erresiren e nates, 
fytyren e henes 
dhe engjellin e debores ne mengjes,
je zonja e shpirtit tim.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Mbi prehrin tim nje koke e vockel
Ne enderr zhytet dalengadale
Hyjni e embel dashurie,
O mjalt i mallit tim te pare.

Ti dridhesh shpirt, i vogli im
Ç'mace a shtrige pas te ndjek?
Shtrengohesh fort pas gjoksit tim
Dhe doçkat fort e fort perpjek

Kur hijet gjumin po ta mbysin
Pse s'del nga endrra, biri im?
Dhe qesh me diellin, loz me lulet
Ferkohu trupit, flokut tim

Por ti m'i hedh pas qafes sime
Dy krahet e njoma si gjerdan
Damare te kalter pulsojne fort
Nje rrudhe e vockel ballin çan

Se ti nga fis luanesh je
Dhe shtrigat fort i kap per fyti
I mbyte shtrigat, biri im
Si Herakliu gjarprin mbyti.

Se ti nga fis luanesh je...

----------

